# Problème de chargement sur l'ipod touch



## Jerome80200 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous, je commence par vous souhaiter un joyeux noel ! 

Tout content d'avoir débaler mon cadeau et de voir qu'il s'agissait d'un ipod touch, après quelque manipulation je m'apercoit d'un petit soucis !

Lorsque je branche mon Ipod a mon pc, tout va bien, sauf au niveau du chargement de la baterie, en effet il m'indique ceci :

Logiquement, lorque l'ipod et en charge, la baterie est remplie d'une eclair ! Lorsque elle est chargée elle est remplie d'une prise !
J'ai entendu dire que le chargement est très rapide !

Hors mon ipod ma indiquer que la batterie été faible ( 10 %), hors quand il est brancher, la batterie est indiquer comme pleine ( avec une prise a l'intérieur ) !


Merci de m'aider, et de passer un bon noel ^^


----------



## Bennn (25 Décembre 2008)

Logiquement le chargement met 3h je crois, alors laisse le charger pendant 3h
mais c'est vrai qu'il est sensé être charger à bloc quand la prise s'allume.


----------



## Vladimok (27 Décembre 2008)

Quel est le meilleur rendement pour le rechargement des iPod touch 2 ?

Apparemment la logique voudrais d'effectuer le rechargement sur secteur, iPod touch 2 complément éteint. Hors celui-ci se mets en veille dès le branchement sur secteur.

Egalement, des cycles court de rechargement à chaque fois que l'on effectue des synchronisations.


En lissant les differentes docs Apple, Apple préconnise des cycles de charge complet une fois par mois. Je ne vois pas trop comment faire, alors qu'il est recommandé de ne pas laisser la batterie ce décharger. 

Ce n'est pas très logique pour optimiser une batterie ?????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

Où as-tu lu qu'il fallait éviter de laisser la batterie se vider complètement ? 

Car effectivement, c'est contradictoire avec le conseil de faire un cycle complet de charge au moins 1 fois par mois.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Où as-tu lu qu'il fallait éviter de laisser la batterie se vider complètement ?
> 
> Car effectivement, c'est contradictoire avec le conseil de faire un cycle complet de charge au moins 1 fois par mois.



Sur le site Apple au niveau de l'entretien des batteries iPod.

Il entende quoi par cycle complet de charge ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Sur le site Apple au niveau de l'entretien des batteries iPod.
> 
> Il entende quoi par cycle complet de charge ???


J'ai retrouvé la page sur les batteries iPod. Mais je n'y ai trouvé aucune mention de cela.

En tout cas, pour moi, "cycle complet de charge", ça veut dire décharge complète + recharge complète.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé la page sur les batteries iPod. Mais je n'y ai trouvé aucune mention de cela.
> 
> En tout cas, pour moi, "cycle complet de charge", ça veut dire décharge complète + recharge complète.



Concrètement que faut-il faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

D'après moi, au moins une fois par mois, tu attends que la batterie soit totalement à plat et que donc l'iPod s'éteigne. Ensuite tu le fais charger complètement. Non ?


----------



## Vladimok (29 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> D'après moi, au moins une fois par mois, tu attends que la batterie soit totalement à plat et que donc l'iPod s'éteigne. Ensuite tu le fais charger complètement. Non ?




Oui ok ...... mais comme a chaque synchronisation il se recharge, la batterie ne sera jamais vide, donc difficile à gérer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Oui ok ...... mais comme a chaque synchronisation il se recharge, la batterie ne sera jamais vide, donc difficile à gérer.


Il faut éviter de faire des synchro trop souvent.


----------

